

Go Data Structures: Interfaces (2009) - dualogy
http://research.swtch.com/interfaces

======
frou_dh
FWIW, I gather that contemporary Go docs have stopped using the phrase "duck
typing" because it has too much of a dynamic connotation to convey what Go in
fact does ("structural typing").

~~~
enneff
Correct. An io.Reader doesn't just look and sound like a Reader. It _is_ a
reader.

~~~
marshray
If it looks like duck typing, and it sounds like duck typing, ... that's good
enough for duck typing.

